# Does SeaFoam Really work?



## MKIINIK (Nov 2, 2009)

So after doing a little work on the GLI this weekend. GTIGuy12 and I decided we would take a peek at the carbon build up with his Nifty Snap on Digital Boroscope. This tool is great if anyone is familiar with one its a quick way to look at internals without tearing down the engine this also allows you to snap a digital image of what you see while you are probing. 


















To start off we removed the Intake Air Temperature sensor and probed the Snap On tool through there and took some before pictures of the carbon build up prior to seafoaming the engine. We then ran the seafoam through the vacuum leak we created. 
Review the pics and see what you think.. I really don't see a difference. 

* The Following 3 pictures are Before Pictures *
Pictured below is a snap shot as we were working our way through that intake sensor








Pictured below you can see the Intake Manifold Runner Control Plate (Air Deflector Plate)








Pictured below is one of the valves








* The Following 2 pictures are After Pictures *
Pictured below is the IMRC plate (Air Deflector Plate)








Pictured Below is one of the valves


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Does SeaFoam Really work? (MKIINIK)*

That tool is awesome, I wish I can get my hands on one of them.
How many miles do you have on your car?


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Does SeaFoam Really work? (ssunnylee24)*

damn. How much seafoam did you use? 1 can, 2 cans?


----------



## mkvgtiblk06 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just use 1/3 of the can. That what i did and it work great.


----------



## MKIINIK (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (mkvgtiblk06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkvgtiblk06* »_Just use 1/3 of the can. That what i did and it work great.

We used 1/3 of the can just like recommended.
More Info on the Car: 
2006 GLI 
48K Miles
Last oil change was done appx. 3K miles ago. Its due for one. 
Never had anything less than 91 octane
Mods include:
Snow Performance Water methanol
Revo Stage 2 (IIRC Settings are 989)
Evoms Intake
Eurojet FMIC
Eurojet 3" TurboBack
Data Logs show 0 timing pull all across the board and extremely low IAT's
I forget what other mods as far as engine goes but that covers most. 
Just curious when you say it worked great what exactly do you mean? I didn't notice a difference as pictured and my car runs the same.











_Modified by MKIINIK at 8:18 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

fyi-
Schucks / O-Reily autoparts is running a sale. Buy 2 cans of SF and get one free.
.


----------



## mkvgtiblk06 (Mar 2, 2007)

I mean when i performed the Seafoam i did notice the car ran much smoother than before.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

i do about half a can every oil change and the other half i put in the gas tank. I'm installing a VTA catch can soon. But like others have said everytime i seafoam my car runs better..


----------



## MKIINIK (Nov 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Maybe the car runs better. Maybe its just a placebo effect that comes with spending $10 on your car sometimes the Butt Dyno does lie







. I think what I may do is run sea foam before changing the oil for the next year and see if the results improve.


----------



## _Thirdstrike (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIINIK)*

i've heard seafoam does nothing for FSI carbon build up.. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...15638


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

doesn't anyone use the italian tuneup anymore?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *MKIINIK* »_ I really don't see a difference.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Pretty much reiterates what i've been saying for awhile. 
Dave


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (_Thirdstrike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Thirdstrike* »_i've heard seafoam does nothing for FSI carbon build up.. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...15638


I seen no conclusive evidence from that thread the seafoam does nothing.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Does SeaFoam Really work? (MKIINIK)*

Id love to see this with the BG induction service. They bore scope a FSI as well in their marketing video, things are way cleaner when they are done.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Does SeaFoam Really work? (GTI2Slow)*

The BG service you should get with DI cars is 2 cans of induction cleaner not one in a standard cleaning.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Does SeaFoam Really work? (bificus99)*

after u seafomed u didnt change ur oil or plugs?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

unless your pouring seafoam in your oil which i don't recommend on these cars theres no reason to change your oil. As for plugs only change when needed...


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*

those pictures are terrible. I cant make out a thing








not trying to be a jerk......just saying


----------



## MKIINIK (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_those pictures are terrible. I cant make out a thing








not trying to be a jerk......just saying

I think that's the point you can't see anything because of the carbon build up


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

seafoam doesn't do much except get off the little, not so baked on stuff.
i had seafoamed monthly for a year before i pulled my manifold and had the valves scrubbed... they were FUBAR.
sure, they make the car feel peppier for a little bit, but that is in ur head as far as im concerned.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_seafoam doesn't do much except get off the little, not so baked on stuff.
i had seafoamed monthly for a year before i pulled my manifold and had the valves scrubbed... they were FUBAR.
sure, they make the car feel peppier for a little bit, but that is in ur head as far as im concerned.

You're probably correct that once carbon is baked on, only a small amount can be removed with seafoam treatments but I assume that if you start seafoam treatments early in the engine life before any substancial carbon build up(baked on), you could keep it off by performing seafoam treatments at 5K intervals before an oil change.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
You're probably correct that once carbon is baked on, only a small amount can be removed with seafoam treatments but I assume that if you start seafoam treatments early in the engine life before any substancial carbon build up(baked on), you could keep it off by performing seafoam treatments at 5K intervals before an oil change.

I use the same method everyone else does through the IAT port. After i've consumed about half a can. I let that engine sit there for a good 10 minutes and perform an italian tune-up. Like i said before to some it may be a placebo to me it seems to be working. I'm going to pull the manifold prolly by next month since i want to install S3 injectors, so we'll see, i'll post some pics!


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

I've been using it in all of my vehicles for a while and on my GLI, I have used it every 5k since I bought the car with 3k on it. So I am kind of anxious to take a peek at my valves. When I do see the valves and there has been no major effects, I'll stop using it so often and save some money. But I'm thinking that using it as a preventative maintenance tool could be beneficial.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

I second a boroscope on a BG induction serviced car.


----------

